
Ask HN: Anyone else planning on ditching their phone for a apple watch series 3? - vuyani
If so, what is your reason?
======
Jeremy1026
Well, you're going to be in for a bad time, since you need to have an iPhone
for the Series 3, even the LTE version, to work.

